# Rear speakers on an odd wall



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

We will be moving on Friday and my new house has just about everything including an odd rear wall. The rear wall in the loving room "bumps" out abuot 2' at the half way point. Look at my sloppy paint drawing to explain.

Is it ok to have them at different levels like this? My Onkyo lets me dial in the different distances so I should be able to compensate for the difference. The other option would be to mount the pair from the ceiling, but, I don't know if that would go over with WAF or not... I don't know that it would go over well with me either. In-ceiling won't work, I'm pretty sure the IB would blow them out pretty quickly.

Take a look. My rear speakers are JBL EC10 so the mount directly to the wall. I really like the extra bit of sound the rear speakers produce so I want to avoid going back to 5.1 if I can.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It should probably be okay, feel free to post a picture when you move in to give us an idea of what you're working with.


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Will do. I'm also thinking about spanning shelves across the "sunken" area. I could put a few nice things in there as well as my projector.

Something like below. I think it would be ok, it would be above a staircase landing, which, I don't think she will care. There is a HUGE fugly light fixture hanging down from there now. Need to find something a little more "us" first. I'll get pictures up next week


----------

